# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Attachment gambar dan dokumen

## masterpizzkoi

Pak Beryl

Dalam forum ini bisa attchment file gambar/dokumen ?
How ?

Salam

----------


## beryl

> Pak Beryl
> 
> Dalam forum ini bisa attchment file gambar/dokumen ?
> How ?
> 
> Salam


Pak Baskoro, sebelumnya, selamat datang di forum KOI's pak..

Mohon maaf pak, forum template yang baru ini sudah tidak bisa menerima attachment lagi. Alasan dari developer adalah untuk prevent spam dan flood picture loading.

Untuk upload picture atau document bisa ke third party pak, di http://photobucket.com. Kalau belum ada username, bapak bisa register dulu di site tersebut(free). Setelah picture/dokumen di upload di situs tersebut, bapak bisa inputkan melalui hyperlink ke forum ini dengan command . "image_url" adalah site directory bapak di photobucket.com.

Semoga membantu pak, kalau masih ada problem bisa diinformasikan lagi.

Terima kasih...

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Terima kasih atas penjelasannya Pak.
Saya mau register ke Photo bucket dulu ah..

Salam.

----------


## spirulina

Pa Master kalo sudah register di potobaket, boleh gak dishare username dan passwordnya,... soalnya saya suka lupa! atau disediakan saja username yg bisa dipakai rame-rame sama anggota forum.
Bagaimana?!

salam 
Awal Urane

----------


## karom

idenya bagus pak bikin account di-photobucket buat rame2, username dan passwordnya dishare diforum ini asal jangan ada yang iseng terus password nya dirubah aja ..





> Pa Master kalo sudah register di potobaket, boleh gak dishare username dan passwordnya,... soalnya saya suka lupa! atau disediakan saja username yg bisa dipakai rame-rame sama anggota forum.
> Bagaimana?!
> 
> salam 
> Awal Urane

----------


## spirulina

Sudah dibuatkan account bersama di "http://photobucket.com" usernamenya kois_album dan untuk urusan passwordnya Pa Karomul aja deh yang distribusikan, nanti setiap anggota forum kois yg belum register dan yg ingin menyimpan fotonya harap membuat new album dengan namanya sendiri dan menyimpan file sesuai dengan nama. dimohon jangan iseng mengganti passwordnya karena ini untuk kepentingan bersama.
terima kasih
salam koiser
Awal Urane

----------


## masterpizzkoi

> Pa Master kalo sudah register di potobaket, boleh gak dishare username dan passwordnya,... soalnya saya suka lupa! atau disediakan saja username yg bisa dipakai rame-rame sama anggota forum.
> Bagaimana?!


Wah maaf ya Pak Awwal, bukannya nggak boleh, soalnya ada beberapa foto pribadi saya, malu ah kalo diliat orang haa.. ha...

----------


## spirulina

http://photobucket.com susah sekali untuk login apa lagi upload, ada tempat lain gak ya yg serupa tapi aksesnya kencang...!?

----------


## Anton Sukoco

pak..saya anggota baru dan totally newbie kie...
mau upload gambar gak bisa bisa...
padahal saya sudah daftar diphotobucket...sudah upload disana..
terus bingung menghubungkannya ke web koi ini...

mhn tausiyahnya...

----------


## victor

> pak..saya anggota baru dan totally newbie kie...
> mau upload gambar gak bisa bisa...
> padahal saya sudah daftar diphotobucket...sudah upload disana..
> terus bingung menghubungkannya ke web koi ini...
> 
> mhn tausiyahnya...


copy img code trus di paste ke thread kois

----------


## kerogawa

iya pak
photobucket aja
gampang dan cepet.. he he

----------

